# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  GEMPA = Kolam BOCOR?

## kerogawa

Bro2 skalian yg kemarin mengalami gempa..

coba di cek kolam nya.. jangan2 ada kebocoran..
gw suspect kolam gw bocor.. water level nya turun.. skrg lagi coba liat bener2.. gw lagi ngisi lagi
dan liat kondisi dalam 12 jam apakah water level nya turun..

kalo bocor gimana ya.. waduh pusing..
apakah ada yg ngalamin?

mohon berbagi pengalaman.. thanks..

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

sukurlah.. di cek tadi pagi water level tidak turun.....
kaga jadi bocor deh .. ha ha..

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indon3sia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

